# Arabs Revolt against Hindu Fascism.



## Kompromat

Have the Arabs smelled a rat?

Reactions: Like Like:
29


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Horus said:


> Have the Arabs smelled a rat?
> 
> View attachment 626398
> View attachment 626399
> View attachment 626401
> View attachment 626402
> View attachment 626403
> View attachment 626404
> View attachment 626405
> View attachment 626406
> View attachment 626407
> View attachment 626408
> View attachment 626409
> View attachment 626410



Not wise to build a fire where you sleep, you may get burned.

For us Pakistanis, it is no big surprise. We know Indian mentality well. They cannot be fixed.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

We need to organize mass social media campaign against these Hindus. Target Big Muslim countries like Turkey, KSA, UAE, Syria, Iran, Indonesia, Malaysia, Iraq, Bangladesh etc. Translate the videos in their native languages and use social media and watsapp to spread it among Muslims. You will see the results

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

You can fool some folks for all the time and all folks for some time, but not all the folks for all the time [Abraham Lincoln].....

Reactions: Like Like:
27


----------



## Kompromat

We need a thread to identify Hindu extremists living in Gulf. They will be deported back to Bharat Mata.

Reactions: Like Like:
27


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> We need to organize mass social media campaign against these Hindus. Target Big Muslim countries like Turkey, KSA, UAE, Syria, Iran, Indonesia, Malaysia, Iraq, Bangladesh etc. Translate the videos in their native languages and use social media and watsapp to spread it among Muslims. You will see the results



I said this once before in another thread. We Muslims need to set up a MEMRI type of website and YouTube channels for this purpose.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## HAIDER

abcxyz0000 said:


> @Horus,
> 
> What did you have for breakfast?
> 
> - PRTP GWD
> 
> @Horus,
> 
> What did you have for breakfast?
> 
> - PRTP GWD


Devil's advocate : sometimes it feels, UAE want huge trade leverage by heating up tweet war. Indian market or really concerned about muslim.............. only time will tell !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

@Syed Hammad Ahmed I will provide theyth Faislabadi Punjabi translation for your effort. It is all I can do... lol. Punjabi totay style.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aryadravida

Apart from that UAE princess account ,we have no way of knowing the authenticity of other accounts.
There are so many fake arounds created by pakistanis these days.


----------



## Ghessan

Arabs! 
the day will rise for their own good cause would be a new day, for Muslims in India ...
who are they fooling.
also this breed next door, they do not understand language in civilized form if one see their acts on the roads.
bloodbath is on its way they will have their faces into it, a day will come.


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

Calling it a revolt is going too far but it should not be news that Arab governments and the Arab people (street) do not tolerate people who spit in the same bowl that they eat from. In other words people who live in the GCC yet abuse Arab hospitality while insulting Islam, Muslims and Arabs in the process.

Arresting/deporting such troublemakers, Indian or non-Indian, is an obligation and for instance Pakistani brothers living in the GCC and noticing illegal behavior from say Indians, should be reporting it to the authorities and they will deal with the problem very effectively.

Unfortunately the UAE has not always been active enough in combating such behavior from various expat communities.



Horus said:


> We need a thread to identify Hindu extremists living in Gulf. They will be deported back to Bharat Mata.



Not only Hindu extremists. If you ask me this should include everyone that is visibly hostile/spreading hatred against Islam, Muslims and Arabs. This insane hatred is not solely limited to Indian Hindus. It is even found in people of a Muslim background.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Rafale+Meteor+Spectra

None of them are servong Arab government officials.


----------



## Tumba

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> Calling it a revolt is going too far but it should not be news that Arab governments and the Arab people (street) do not tolerate people who spit in the same bowl that they eat from. In other words people who live in the GCC yet abuse Arab hospitality while insulting Islam, Muslims and Arabs in the process.
> 
> Arresting/deporting such troublemakers, Indian or non-Indian, is an obligation and for instance Pakistani brothers living in the GCC and noticing illegal behavior from say Indians, should be reporting it to the authorities and they will deal with the problem very effectively.
> 
> Unfortunately the UAE has not always been active enough in combating such behavior from various expat communities.
> 
> 
> 
> Not only Hindu extremists. If you ask me this should include everyone that is visibly hostile/spreading hatred against Islam, Muslims and Arabs. This insane hatred is not solely limited to Indian Hindus. It is even found in people of a Muslim background.



thats all good,
Can u tell us saudi arabian plan to stop export of wahabi ideology including significant funding which is directly responsible in the spread of islamic terrorism against rest of world?


----------



## dBSPL

It is possible to find racially obsessed jerks everywhere. The main indication of this primate disease is that they cannot see people as individuals, and always trying to label them with their race(or religion, culture group etc.), and see themselves as the only representative of a nation; of course all of theirs aproaches also related with theirs wet dreams.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

Tumba said:


> thats all good,
> Can u tell us saudi arabian plan to stop export of wahabi ideology including significant funding which is directly responsible in the spread of islamic terrorism against rest of world?



There is no such thing as "Wahhabism". Islam and all its branches (Sunni, Shia, Sufism) originates in what is modern-day Saudi Arabia. What you ignorantly call "Wahhabism" (no such thing exists) is the Hanbali madhhab which is 1 of the 4 mainstream Sunni schools of thought (madahib). Hanbalis are a minority in KSA.

The oldest indigenous communities of Sunnis (Shafi'i, Maliki, Hanbali, Hanafi), Shias (Twelver, Zaydi, Ismaili) and Sufis can be found in KSA depending on the region.

*The 'Wahhabi' Myth: Dispelling Prevalent Fallacies and the Fictitious Link*







*Jihadism Is Not Saudia Arabia’s Fault*




Bernard Haykel, a professor of Near Eastern Studies at Princeton University is the author of “Revival and Reform in Islam” and the editor of “Saudi Arabia in Transition.”

UPDATED DECEMBER 8, 2015, 3:21 AM

https://www.nytimes.com/roomfordeba...xtremism/jihadism-is-not-saudia-arabias-fault

No serious academic scholar, scholar of Islam will agree with such absurd and simplistic nonsense.

Religious violence in India (or elsewhere) are local phenomenons. Nobody in KSA is killing each other based on sect. That has never been the case.

*Lastly why are you offended for me writing the obvious and thus propagandizing nonsense in return? Would any sane Indian accept/praise if foreign expats came to earn their breed in India but spat in the same bowl that they were eating from while insulting their hosts, their beliefs etc.? No, I don't think so, it even appears to me that lynchings, communal violence, the entire backward caste system that enslaves 100's of millions of people continuously, among Indians themselves, is quite a big problem. I am yet to see such scenes in KSA, whatever differences we might have as a nation.*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Iltutmish

This is not a full-scale diplomatic battle between two states. A random bozo from India publishing insulting tweets will not lead to a mass expulsion of Indians from GCC. Money talks still. In most cases you cannot identify the author of these BS posts. So there will be no major change in policy. 

That said the Arab countries should stick to Muslim workers and professionals (or get some from Western countries), large Hindu populations in a majority Muslim country is a root cause for problems. 

And Indians should have some diginity not to move to Muslim countries and stay in Super-Power-Land for good. Why do you levae India for "musley" countries?



Tumba said:


> thats all good,
> Can u tell us saudi arabian plan to stop export of wahabi ideology including significant funding which is directly responsible in the spread of islamic terrorism against rest of world?


Muslims defending themselfes is not terrorism. Violence against innocent people for a political gain is terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dash

Horus said:


> We need a thread to identify Hindu extremists living in Gulf. They will be deported back to Bharat Mata.



Please do, coz last time I check your doctors were getting "expunged" from Gulf.
Dude, you seriously think you can deport all Hindus from Gulf by creating a damn thread or for that matter, creating some propaganda by "fake" Pakistani IDs in Twitter? Delusional and demented at the same time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## v9s

aryadravida said:


> Apart from that UAE princess account ,we have no way of knowing the authenticity of other accounts.
> There are so many fake arounds created by pakistanis these days.


LARPing is a Gangu's national pastime

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tumba

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> There is no such thing as "Wahhabism". Islam and all its branches (Sunni, Shia, Sufism) originates in what is modern-day Saudi Arabia. What you ignorantly call "Wahhabism" (no such thing exists) is the Hanbali madhhab which is 1 of the 4 mainstream Sunni schools of thought (madahib). Hanbalis are a minority in KSA.
> 
> The oldest indigenous communities of Sunnis (Shafi'i, Maliki, Hanbali, Hanafi), Shias (Twelver, Zaydi, Ismaili) and Sufis can be found in KSA depending on the region.
> 
> *The 'Wahhabi' Myth: Dispelling Prevalent Fallacies and the Fictitious Link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jihadism Is Not Saudia Arabia’s Fault*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bernard Haykel, a professor of Near Eastern Studies at Princeton University is the author of “Revival and Reform in Islam” and the editor of “Saudi Arabia in Transition.”
> 
> UPDATED DECEMBER 8, 2015, 3:21 AM
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/roomfordeba...xtremism/jihadism-is-not-saudia-arabias-fault
> 
> No serious academic scholar, scholar of Islam will agree with such absurd and simplistic nonsense.
> 
> Religious violence in India (or elsewhere) are local phenomenons. Nobody in KSA is killing each other based on sect. That has never been the case.
> 
> *Lastly why are you offended for me writing the obvious and thus propagandizing nonsense in return? Would any sane Indian accept/praise if foreign expats came to earn their breed in India but spat in the same bowl that they were eating from while insulting their hosts, their beliefs etc.? No, I don't think so, it even appears to me that lynchings, communal violence, the entire backward caste system that enslaves 100's of millions of people continuously, among Indians themselves, is quite a big problem. I am yet to see such scenes in KSA, whatever differences we might have as a nation.*



sure I believe u nothing as such wahabism exists the ideology doesn’t get exported by saudi funding thousands of wahabi madarassas ... 

And regarding enslaves 100 million u r pretty mistaken India provides better opportunities to backward classes much more benefits than so called higher casts and to its minorities specially muslims but wahabi terrorism and islamists r a big drain on India resources and plenty of times these mullas got trained in saudi ... 20000 per year ...

so better Arabics give equal rights to women and even muslim workers from south asia which r treated like slaves than commenting on India which u r fully misinformed...


----------



## Lincoln

aryadravida said:


> Apart from that UAE princess account ,we have no way of knowing the authenticity of other accounts.
> There are so many fake arounds created by pakistanis these days.



More than half of them are twitter verified. I checked the other two, and they look real because they had been retweeted by the verified ones too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUz

Nothing big. Arabs just put their feet down and showed the entire world _*who's the master*_ in indo-Arab relationship  

Read this post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## usman012

Horus said:


> Have the Arabs smelled a rat?
> 
> View attachment 626398
> View attachment 626399
> View attachment 626401
> View attachment 626402
> View attachment 626403
> View attachment 626404
> View attachment 626405
> View attachment 626406
> View attachment 626407
> View attachment 626408
> View attachment 626409
> View attachment 626410


Finally, Arab are realizing the state sponsored Indain terrorism against Indian Muslims, Kashmir and Pakistan. Now thy should ban all the imports from India and to India like crude Oil and other goods. In this way, Indians would be on their knees begging for forgiveness for thier horrific crime against the India, Kashmiri and Pakistani Muslims.



aryadravida said:


> Apart from that UAE princess account, we have no way of knowing the authenticity of other accounts.
> There are so many fake grounds created by Pakistanis these days.


Hilarious! Only two to three accounts are fake. Other's are genuine and verified. My friend in UAE told me that the Indian Muslims are now reporting the Indian government for the horrific crimes against the Indian Muslims by Hindutva terrorists. Soon, bigger things will start to happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## R Wing

HAIDER said:


> Devil's advocate : sometimes it feels, UAE want huge trade leverage by heating up tweet war. Indian market or really concerned about muslim.............. only time will tell !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11



I think you already know the answer. 

$$$


----------



## Genghis khan1

Indian got an attitude even in US nowadays. They think they are special. US establishment’s China centric Turn towards India, whole sale H1-B visa policy for Indian workers. Plus modi Cunning politics. Indian are flying high In their head..


----------



## Goenitz

if 27 Feb episode has escalated and then this Corona hitting economy, I bet Gulf had bought indians stocks exchange shares very cheap.. like FB bought 9.99% share of reliance group. So overall, if gulf can pin down India, then persuade them about some reforms besides PA putting pressure.. Then buying indian companies etc will give them leverage. Like Yes bank share was sold at 25 Rs per share from 300 Rs in one year.
So if Gulf has decided to play India then put them under the thumb and support Pakistan.
After Waterloo battle UK stock market was crashed and bought by some influential groups at very cheap rates.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Politico

Dash said:


> Please do, coz last time I check your doctors were getting "expunged" from Gulf.
> Dude, you seriously think you can deport all Hindus from Gulf by creating a damn thread or for that matter, creating some propaganda by "fake" Pakistani IDs in Twitter? Delusional and demented at the same time



He suggested creating a thread on PDF to enable all world leaders who rely on posts and comments by members of PDF to shape their policies to take note of those nasty and pesky Indians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

Indian terrorist Hindu trying to divert it to Pakistan, and When Pakistanis reply back hard, expose them, they cry like babies:






https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/1000...mments-on-arabs-arab-women-job-losses.662826/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

Hindu terrorist Inciting people to kill muslims after Lockdown:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1252899401464524800

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Genghis khan1 said:


> Indian got an attitude even in US nowadays. They think they are special. US establishment’s China centric Turn towards India, whole sale H1-B visa policy for Indian workers. Plus modi Cunning politics. Indian are flying high In their head..



I heard H1B is getting local Americans fired cause the Indians are willing to work 14 hour days lol


----------



## darksider

Politico said:


> He suggested creating a thread on PDF to enable all world leaders who rely on posts and comments by members of PDF to shape their policies to take note of those nasty and pesky Indians


It is not world leaders they already know what's going on.it s for general public.we only need to expose them in front of general public.leaders will get the massage.
If we keep pushing it even one Indian at time.it will be very useful.and we are not lying or fabricating.these hindu facist are so blind in hatred that they uttering words against Muslims even their employers are Muslims.
So worry not our target are not world leaders we just want to expose these hindu fanatics in front general public.


----------



## Politico

darksider said:


> It is not world leaders they already know what's going on.it s for general public.we only need to expose them in front of general public.leaders will get the massage.
> If we keep pushing it even one Indian at time.it will be very useful.and we are not lying or fabricating.these hindu facist are so blind in hatred that they uttering words against Muslims even their employers are Muslims.
> So worry not our target are not world leaders we just want to expose these hindu fanatics in front general public.



You want to tell the world that India has bigots, scum and human dogs amongst its population? Everybody knows that already. The rest of the world is well aware of the mentality of not just India but the whole of South Asia. Everybody knows what a backward community people from the region are. Religious killings ...forced conversions...Religious bigotry. Scum of the earth

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Genghis khan1

camelguy said:


> I heard H1B is getting local Americans fired cause the Indians are willing to work 14 hour days lol


I have witnessed a whole IT department of a large engineering firm being replaced by S.Indians within months. Every office, every cubicle, Replaced by either H1Bs or out Sourced to India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darksider

Politico said:


> You want to tell the world that India has bigots, scum and human dogs amongst its population? Everybody knows that already. The rest of the world is well aware of the mentality of not just India but the whole of South Asia. Everybody knows what a backward community people from the region are. Religious killings ...forced conversions...Religious bigotry. Scum of the earth


General public dont know much.i know because i live in a gulf state for more 15 years.i deal with general public because of my work. 
General public have misconceptions regarding indians.they dont know about thier nazi facist predatory nature.they know them as silent hard working people who tolerate every thing even abuse.they dont know indian hindus hate them from core of their heart.we have to expose this hatred.we have to show them even after getting benefits from them these people hate them want them dominate

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Politico

darksider said:


> General public dont know much.i know because i live in a gulf state for more 15 years.i deal with general public because of my work.
> General public have misconceptions regarding indians.they dont know about thier nazi facist predatory nature.they know them as silent hard working people who tolerate every thing even abuse.they dont know indian hindus hate them from core of their heart.we have to expose this hatred.we have to show them even after getting benefits from them these people hate them want them dominate



Ok. Good luck. As you claim, you work in the Gulf. Hopefully it works out according to your plan


----------



## AsianLion

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253321419338862606

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Suriya

Politico said:


> Ok. Good luck. As you claim, you work in the Gulf. Hopefully it works out according to your plan


 *The game has started*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1252654825864658945

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1252638637960900615

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1252636688440086528

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bsruzm

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> Calling it a revolt is going too far


What a mess, I don't expect anything officially

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Politico

Suriya said:


> *The game has started*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1252654825864658945
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1252638637960900615
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1252636688440086528



You Indians are shameless. Can't you let the Pakistanis have a bit of fun at least without exposing them?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Suriya

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253314995917471745


Politico said:


> You Indians are shameless. Can't you let the Pakistanis have a bit of fun at least without exposing them?


Ab kya karain we share the same DNA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shah_G

Dash said:


> Please do, coz last time I check your doctors were getting "expunged" from Gulf.
> Dude, you seriously think you can deport all Hindus from Gulf by creating a damn thread or for that matter, creating some propaganda by "fake" Pakistani IDs in Twitter? Delusional and demented at the same time



Maybe you forgot your glasses because he says only Hindu extremists will be reported. If you’re civilized enough there’s no need to worry.


----------



## Politico

Suriya said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253314995917471745
> 
> Ab kya karain we share the same DNA.



No no no. @PAKISTANFOREVER will have a heart attack if he reads what you typed above.

On a more serious note. Please tell your government to stop killing the poor Muslims in India. Ramadaan is going to start soon and it will be difficult to fast whilst people are trying to genocide you. Just ask them to focus on the Christians or the Athiests for a bit please


----------



## Falcon29

bsruzm said:


> What a mess, I don't expect anything officially



Why they need Arabs they have Holy Islamic Turkey and Iran to cut ties with India and boycott them. 

Step up to the plate new leaders of Ummah.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## masterchief_mirza

usman012 said:


> Finally, Arab are realizing the state sponsored Indain terrorism against Indian Muslims, Kashmir and Pakistan. Now thy should ban all the imports from India and to India like crude Oil and other goods. In this way, Indians would be on their knees begging for forgiveness for thier horrific crime against the India, Kashmiri and Pakistani Muslims.
> 
> 
> Hilarious! Only two to three accounts are fake. Other's are genuine and verified. My friend in UAE told me that the Indian Muslims are now reporting the Indian government for the horrific crimes against the Indian Muslims by Hindutva terrorists. Soon, bigger things will start to happen.


This is a great point. Indian Muslims should feel empowered themselves to stand up against this shit even in India. I would urge Indian Muslims to publicise the atrocities against them by hindutva forces in India. It's now or never. Either take a stand or keep apologising for being Muslims for the rest of your lives in maqbooza Hindustan.


----------



## bsruzm

Falcon29 said:


> Why they need Arabs they have Holy Islamic Turkey and Iran to cut ties with India and boycott them.
> 
> Step up to the plate new leaders of Ummah.


You are not aware of the latest news regarding the issue probably. Turkey officially has spoken against India in related matters, and officially supports Pakistan's cause. Not some random Twitter support, to a point that a billions worth military deal is debated to be cancelled by India. Their PM Modi cancelled his visit to Turkey as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Falcon29

bsruzm said:


> You are not aware of the latest news regarding the issue probably. Turkey officially has spoken against India in related matters, and officially supports Pakistan's cause. Not some random Twitter support, to a point that a billions worth military deal is debated to be cancelled by India. Their PM Modi cancelled his visit to Turkey as well.



Speaking is not enough for PDF community. And as leaders of Ummah Iran and Turkey should cut strategic ties with India. 

Seems PDF community want Arabs to have zero trade and relations with India but they don't ask of Turkey and Iran the same. 

Since Iran and Turkey are holy leaders of Ummah as I've understood during my time on this forum, then they should set the example for how to deal with this. 

If PDF community is satisfied with some diplomatic statements and tweet by Iranian supreme leader then I don't think they should expect any more from Arabs who are not leaders of Ummah and weaker.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Suriya said:


> *The game has started*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1252654825864658945
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1252638637960900615
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1252636688440086528


Why are you so afraid to challenge the genuine Arabs who are threatening your countrymen with expulsion? You're highlighting a handful of fake handles while ignoring the barrage trying to smash your door in? 

Is it really only Pakistan that you see every time you open your eyes?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Suriya

Politico said:


> No no no. @PAKISTANFOREVER will have a heart attack if he reads what you typed above.
> 
> On a more serious note. Please tell your government to stop killing the poor Muslims in India. Ramadaan is going to start soon and it will be difficult to fast whilst people are trying to genocide you. Just ask them to focus on the Christians or the Athiests for a bit please


Thankfully @PAKISTANFOREVER has never shown his all Aryan looks on display otherwise we would be having heart attacks. 

On a more serious note, killing the poor Muslims in India can't stop with the current Nazi Hindu regime. This will continue until Modi sends them back to Pakistan, if possible to Saudi Arabia. Even Ramadaan isn't going to be observed in Hindu fascist India. Hindu fascist BJP RSS has banned it. But yes, there could be some reprieve for Muslims since this summer Christians or the Athiests are also going to be targeted as its a tribal Christian mob who lynched two Hindu Sadhus in Maharashtra.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

bsruzm said:


> You are not aware of the latest news regarding the issue probably. Turkey officially has spoken against India in related matters, and officially supports Pakistan's cause. Not some random Twitter support, to a point that a billions worth military deal is debated to be cancelled by India. Their PM Modi cancelled his visit to Turkey as well.



Why you guys even have military deals with India and why Iran has strategic port deal with them? I don't remember Arabs doing this. So why are leaders of Ummah have advanced relations with India. 

What does Ummah on this forum even mean. Does it mean you guys Iran, Turkey and Pakistan can do as you wish relations with China, India, Israel, US , anybody but will only talk down Arabs who majority of their nations have no ties with Israel or India.

You guys are some strange people, textbook munafiqs. You want Arabs to go to war with 10 superpowers and regional powers but you all have relations with China, India, Israel, USA , Russia and advancing your interests. 

You are leaders of Ummah according to PDF so you lead the way and show us what we are supposed to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Sheepistanis

Indians only solution, when caught hands deep in a cesspool of s h i t ---- "_Pakistani's did it, they made us do it, they are responsible, they are making us look bad_, *sulk, sulk* "

Its also a shame that some Arab member on this forum have fallen for the delusion that this is an Indo-Pak matter, when predominantly it's all about the deep rooted hatred of Islam that has perpetually thrived in India's dominant Hindu society. Credit to Modi for inspiring his Hindu mob of a nation to show it's true colours to the Arab world, but let there be no qualms that their Islamophobia is Pakistan related.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Overwhelming view of forum is Arabs are traitors , slaves of West , backstabbers, Wahabis, Munafiqs, hopeless and destroyed people's. So they are not fit to help Ummah in any way possible. Actually according to forum opinion they need to be destroyed before so called enemies of Ummah. 

So where is Iran and Turkey the leaders of the Ummah to set aside a concrete plan. Arabs are useless and can't even build one indigenous weapons system of their own so we can't rely on them.

@bsruzm 

I guess you didn't think this over when you replied to Arabian with your attempted insult of 'dont expect anything official'. You just don't get tired of your hate and we have lots more manners than you trash people on this forum that we for years refrain from hurting your feelings and telling you the truth about things. 

That's not gonna happen anymore, as harsh as reality is you better accept it from now on or be cursed by Allah. Allah curses those who delude themselves and lie to themselves. You haters on this forum live in delusions and lie to yourselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bsruzm

Falcon29 said:


> So where is Iran and Turkey the leaders of the Ummah to set aside a concrete plan.


Turkey tried but Pakistan chose Arab money, did not attend the summit in Kuala Lumpur. We did our best. We already support Pakistan militarily. I wish Pakistan a good luck with all those Twitter support from GCC.


----------



## Sheepistanis

Falcon29 said:


> Overwhelming view of forum is Arabs are traitors , slaves of West , backstabbers, Wahabis, Munafiqs, hopeless and destroyed people's. So they are not fit to help Ummah in any way possible. Actually according to forum opinion they need to be destroyed before so called enemies of Ummah.
> 
> So where is Iran and Turkey the leaders of the Ummah to set aside a concrete plan. Arabs are useless and can't even build one indigenous weapons system of their own so we can't rely on them.


Are you like 10? Anyways, all the prejudices aside, you are going to let people puke venom against Islam just because you had a falling out with other Muslims? That is one retarded logic. _"Pakistan didn't send it's soldiers to fight for us in Yemen so we are going to honour the butcher of Muslims with awards and then ignore the crap his Hindu nation spews about our religion because Islam belongs to Pakistan only."_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Sheepistanis said:


> Are you like 10? Anyways, all the prejudices aside, you are going to let people puke venom against Islam just because you had a falling out with other Muslims? That is one retarded logic. _"Pakistan didn't send it's soldiers to fight for us in Yemen so we are going to honour the butcher of Muslims with awards and then ignore the crap his Hindu nation spews about our religion because Islam belongs to Pakistan only."_



I exposed hypocrisy of Muslims, why are you upset? Who told you I like Modi or Hindu extremists?

I'm not Emirate what are you talking about.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bsruzm

camelguy said:


> Erdogan gives speeches, if he was to face the US militarily then consider Turkey flattened. The forum heroes should stfu already
> 
> Other then that he pursues adventures in Arab countries which the US destroyed.


Did US destroy GCC and Egypt? The real adventure is there


----------



## Falcon29

bsruzm said:


> Turkey tried but Pakistan chose Arab money, did not attend the summit in Kuala Lumpur. We did our best.



Because interests matter to all of you, your policies are not driven by adherence to God. Why are there so many pan Ummah /pan Muslim guys on this forum who have zero sincerity to God just care about worldly interests. 

If you guys were sincere to God then maybe he'd make real leadership for Muslims that everyone will submit to. But nobody in our 'Ummah' is sincere to God. What are you guys afraid to admit the reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sheepistanis

Falcon29 said:


> I exposed hypocrisy of Muslims, why are you upset? Who told you I like Modi or Hindu extremists?
> 
> I'm not Emirate what are you talking about.


Personal differences aren't hypocrisy, hypocrisy is when you pretend to be a Muslim but fail to honour the religion. It's a general statement , don't take it personally. This thread is about Arabs reacting to Hindu's Islamophobia and here you are venting about how Arabs are treated on the forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saddam Hussein

bsruzm said:


> Did US destroy GCC and Egypt? The real adventure is there



GCC and Egypt do not claim to be Ummah leaders, they do not play the emotional game of giving populistic speeches spanning outside of their borders and they are not enemies to the US.

Turkey is not an enemy to the US, but takes an approach of pretending to be so to influence the gullible masses. A few light sanctions because of Brunson and he was suddenly released. Imagine actual hostility, you know what would happen.

Yes indeed we're not convinced of all that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Sheepistanis said:


> Personal differences aren't hypocrisy, hypocrisy is when you pretend to be a Muslim but fail to honour the religion. It's a general statement , don't take it personally. This thread is about Arabs reacting to Hindu's Islamophobia and here you are venting about how Arabs are treated on the forum.



Pin this post, because I fail to honor my religion according to you. We will see tomorrow who honors religion better, me or you.

And no, you clearly didn't see your brother bszrums post where he decided to mock Arabs in his response to Arabian.

You should direct your frustration at him for still trying to demonize Arabs on this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yankee-stani

Falcon29 said:


> Because interests matter to all of you, your policies are not driven by adherence to God. Why are there so many pan Ummah /pan Muslim guys on this forum who have zero sincerity to God just care about worldly interests.
> 
> If you guys were sincere to God then maybe he'd make real leadership for Muslims that everyone will submit to. But nobody in our 'Ummah' is sincere to God. What are you guys afraid to admit the reality.



You see I am actual honest about that, every country has their own interests be it Muslim or non Muslim which I bring to those folks be it Iran,Turkey,KSA/GCC are just playing with Muslims via soft and hard power

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bsruzm

camelguy said:


> A few light sanctions because of Brunson and he was suddenly released.


You never heard of Hakan Atilla, did you?


----------



## American Pakistani

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> We need to organize mass social media campaign against these Hindus. Target Big Muslim countries like Turkey, KSA, UAE, Syria, Iran, Indonesia, Malaysia, Iraq, Bangladesh etc. Translate the videos in their native languages and use social media and watsapp to spread it among Muslims. You will see the results


Yup it is the language barrier that keep Indian terrorism against world Muslim hidden. Due to similarity between modern urdu and hindi , Pakistanis can translate millions of hate videos and speeches coming from India against world Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sheepistanis

@Slav Defence @Horus Some members are turning this thread into the usual GCC Vs Pakistan Vs Turkey Vs Iran- bickering contest. Please do the needful, thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Sheepistanis said:


> Indians only solution, when caught hands deep in a cesspool of s h i t ---- "_Pakistani's did it, they made us do it, they are responsible, they are making us look bad_, *sulk, sulk* "
> 
> Its also a shame that some Arab member on this forum have fallen for the delusion that this is an Indo-Pak matter, when predominantly it's all about the deep rooted hatred of Islam that has perpetually thrived in India's dominant Hindu society. Credit to Modi for inspiring his Hindu mob of a nation to show it's true colours to the Arab world, but let there be no qualms that their Islamophobia is Pakistan related.



I do not believe such thing, you feel to see purpose of my post. It's directed at same group of abusers who look to demonize Arabs on every thread. You need to understand context before you decipher situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yankee-stani

bsruzm said:


> Turkey tried but Pakistan chose Arab money, did not attend the summit in Kuala Lumpur. We did our best. We already support Pakistan militarily. I wish Pakistan a good luck with all those Twitter support from GCC.



That's fine but its only just diplomatic statements at end of the day Kashmir has been occupied for 7 decades already


camelguy said:


> Erdogan gives speeches, if he was to face the US militarily then consider Turkey flattened. The forum heroes should stfu already
> 
> Other then that he pursues adventures in Arab countries which the US destroyed.


Of course he does being a politician and leader of up and coming regional power gotta prop ultra nationalists and regional hegemony



camelguy said:


> GCC and Egypt do not claim to be Ummah leaders, they do not play the emotional game of giving populistic speeches spanning outside of their borders and they are not enemies to the US.
> 
> Turkey is not an enemy to the US, but takes an approach of pretending to be so to influence the gullible masses. A few light sanctions because of Brunson and he was suddenly released. Imagine actual hostility, you know what would happen.
> 
> Yes indeed we're not convinced of all that.



Of course they are how them large NATO bases

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheepistanis

Falcon29 said:


> I do not believe such thing, you feel to see purpose of my post. It's directed at same group of abusers who look to demonize Arabs on every thread. You need to understand context before you decipher situation.


I understood the context crystal clear, it was uncalled for and not related to the topic being discussed. There is time and space for everything and now is not the time to be complaining about mutual grievances.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Sheepistanis said:


> I understood the context crystal clear, it was uncalled for and not related to the topic being discussed. There is time and space for everything and now is not the time to be complaining about mutual grievances.



Actually now is the time for us to end hypocrisy and encourage Muslims to be more truthful and honest with themselves. How long do you guys want us to wait for change? 20 years ? 50? 100 more years?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sheepistanis

Falcon29 said:


> Actually now is the time for us to end hypocrisy and encourage Muslims to be more truthful and honest with themselves. How long do you guys want us to wait for change? 20 years ? 50? 100 more years?


A wise notion, but the solution isn't in pointing fingers. If Islam's honour doesn't bind them, nothing will.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

OsmanAli98 said:


> That's fine but its only just diplomatic statements at end of the day Kashmir has been occupied for 7 decades already


You can not underestimate Turkish support like that, as Turkish Republic is no kingdom or emirate, I declare my contribution haram to you, you only.


----------



## Yankee-stani

bsruzm said:


> You can not underestimate Turkish support like that, I declare my contribute haram to you, you only.



Yall mad cause unlike the Turkophile Pakistanis I am not one of them ok


----------



## Falcon29

Sheepistanis said:


> A wise notion, but the solution isn't in pointing fingers. If Islam's honour doesn't bind them, nothing will.



With all due respect I was not engaging in act of pointing fingers. I'm just shattering the delusional reality some people live in. I am in a favor of an Ummah of sincere worshippers. I don't care for need to be the strongest.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yankee-stani

Falcon29 said:


> With all due respect I was not engaging in act of pointing fingers. I'm just shattering the delusional reality some people live in. I am in a favor of an Ummah of sincere worshippers. I don't care for need to be the strongest.



Exactly Iran,Turkey,KSA/GCC should first stop treating the Muslim world as a chessboard first then talk about the "ummah"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakistaniJunior

Sighh i'm going to be honest, i'm bored with all these Arab vs Indian Hindu threads on PDF, just make one and call it a day.

For those two members lowkey trolling above, you guys should take a chill pill and stop because this "Ummah will help us" thing is ending within due time, Pakistanis do not expect either of your countries to cut ties with India or pull a massive diplomatic stunt over it. We're merely spectators to whats happening around us. Ummah isn't functional atm so every Muslim country should fend for itself, us included. Morals and politics does not go hand in hand, if they did then by now Kashmir and Palestine would've been liberated etc etc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

PakistaniJunior said:


> Sighh i'm going to be honest, i'm bored with all these Arab vs Indian Hindu threads on PDF, just make one and call it a day.
> 
> For those two members lowkey trolling above, you guys should take a chill pill and stop because this "Ummah will help us" thing is ending within due time, Pakistanis do not expect either of your countries to cut ties with India or pull a massive diplomatic stunt over it. We're merely spectators to whats happening around us. Ummah isn't functional atm so every Muslim country should fend for itself, us included. Morals and politics does not go hand in hand, if they did then by now Kashmir and Palestine would've been liberated etc etc



We are not trolls, the troll is the Turkish guy who is trying to mock us on every thread with insulting and demeaning comments. He couldn't spare this thread either. I am responding to him. 

And I am addressing a loud and large minority on this forum of Pakistanis , Turks and Iranians. Majority of Pakistanis are not that way and are good people. Btw I'm not interest driven person and believe ethics and politics can go hand in hand. But it takes some unselfish and sincere worshippers for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yankee-stani

Falcon29 said:


> We are not trolls, the troll is the Turkish guy who is trying to mock us on every thread with insulting and demeaning comments. He couldn't spare this thread either. I am responding to him.
> 
> And I am addressing a loud and large minority on this forum of Pakistanis , Turks and Iranians. Majority of Pakistanis are not that way and are good people. Btw I'm not interest driven person and believe ethics and politics can go hand in hand. But it takes some unselfish and sincere worshippers for that.



As long as Turkophila,Iranophilla and Arabophila exists on their forum you going have folks with rose tinted glasses

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dash

Shah_G said:


> Maybe you forgot your glasses because he says only Hindu extremists will be reported. If you’re civilized enough there’s no need to worry.



Extremist Muslims are way too civilised in europe. Guess what? So the whole point of civilised or not falls flat.


----------



## Ashraf. M

Goenitz said:


> if 27 Feb episode has escalated and then this Corona hitting economy, I bet Gulf had bought indians stocks exchange shares very cheap.. like FB bought 9.99% share of reliance group. So overall, if gulf can pin down India, then persuade them about some reforms besides PA putting pressure.. Then buying indian companies etc will give them leverage. Like Yes bank share was sold at 25 Rs per share from 300 Rs in one year.
> So if Gulf has decided to play India then put them under the thumb and support Pakistan.
> After Waterloo battle UK stock market was crashed and bought by some influential groups at very cheap rates.


What SHIT.. day dreaming.. u people dont know abt geopolitics..


----------



## El Sidd

Ashraf. M said:


> What SHIT.. day dreaming.. u people dont know abt geopolitics..



Ashraf Miyan jump higher

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Moonlight

Photoshopped. 
Fake Pakistani accounts.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakistaniJunior

Falcon29 said:


> We are not trolls, the troll is the Turkish guy who is trying to mock us on every thread with insulting and demeaning comments. He couldn't spare this thread either. I am responding to him.
> 
> And I am addressing a loud and large minority on this forum of Pakistanis , Turks and Iranians. Majority of Pakistanis are not that way and are good people. Btw I'm not interest driven person and believe ethics and politics can go hand in hand. But it takes some unselfish and sincere worshippers for that.



Well i can appreciate that. I really wish that was possible but it is nearly impossible to win at politics from a largely moralistic perspective in this era. But i respect your opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dash

Politico said:


> He suggested creating a thread on PDF to enable all world leaders who rely on posts and comments by members of PDF to shape their policies to take note of those nasty and pesky Indians



Yes, I saw Xi, Trump, Angela etc were looking at PDF this morning, while having their tea and shaping the world with your suggestions. What a sight that was!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Morpheus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253175964097482753
What is the twitter account to report against indians in Gulf. They would be very surprised to see this.

@The Eagle @Horus Here is proof they exist. This is a small scale one that was exposed 3.5k members. More coming soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

Ooops Indians deported: somebody help him, poor anti-Muslim and anti Pakistan living in UAE:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M. Sarmad

Falcon29 said:


> Why they need Arabs they have Holy Islamic Turkey and Iran to cut ties with India and boycott them.



No one wants/expects Arabs to boycott India. 

Arab countries being India's major source of remittances, however, do enjoy a certain leverage over India that other countries (like Turkey, Iran etc.) don't, and they can use their influence to _reduce_ the state sponsored persecution of Muslims in Modi's India. 

A few tweets by some influential Arabs and the Modi government is already on the back foot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

I don't see any revolt from public of Qatar, Oman & Iran!
Do they not care, what Indian has been doing with Indian Muslims ever since 27th February!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

BATMAN said:


> I don't see any revolt from public of Qatar, Oman & Iran!
> Do they not care, what Indian has been doing with Indian Muslims ever since 27th February!!!!


I don't see any at all, in any part of GCC lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gangsta_rap

bharat mata kee [taraf] jai hahahha


----------



## BATMAN

bsruzm said:


> I don't see any at all, in any part of GCC lol



Expulsions of Indians on anti Islam remarks were a norm, all the times. Nothing new here.
However India was able to oppress Indian Muslims and hide the crime.
Now due to reach of social media, Indian crimes against Indian Muslims are leaking out of wider world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nefarious

Damn, lots of asses on fire...even fake Pakistani ones. Keep exposing RSS terrorism and ignore the "everybody bad" mantra tactics on here. Your doing the world a favour. Clap after NHS is yours

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1252595173760139264

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mentee

Goenitz said:


> if 27 Feb episode has escalated and then this Corona hitting economy, I bet Gulf had bought indians stocks exchange shares very cheap.. like FB bought 9.99% share of reliance group. So overall, if gulf can pin down India, then persuade them about some reforms besides PA putting pressure.. Then buying indian companies etc will give them leverage. Like Yes bank share was sold at 25 Rs per share from 300 Rs in one year.
> So if Gulf has decided to play India then put them under the thumb and support Pakistan.
> After Waterloo battle UK stock market was crashed and bought by some influential groups at very cheap rates.




@MastanKhan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

BATMAN said:


> Expulsions of Indians on anti Islam remarks were a norm, all the times. Nothing new here.
> However India was able to oppress Indian Muslims and hide the crime.
> Now due to reach of social media, Indian crimes against Indian Muslims are leaking out of wider world.


Okay but I don't see a big fuss about it, the guy is driving his Land Cruiser in happiness. I don't think that he cares


----------



## BATMAN

bsruzm said:


> Okay but I don't see a big fuss about it, the guy is driving his Land Cruiser in happiness. I don't think that he cares


Well, expulsions are handled by state, when ever those came to notice.
Rest it's all about perception, India has worked hard to build a fake perception of secularism and liberalism, at least that's going to shatter, thanks to social media.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bsruzm

BATMAN said:


> Well, expulsions are handled by state, when ever those came to notice.
> Rest it's all about perception, India has worked hard to build a fake perception of secularism and liberalism, at least that's going to shatter, thanks to social media.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

bsruzm said:


>



India foreign office is working overtime in GCC as we speak.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bsruzm

BATMAN said:


> India foreign office is working overtime in GCC as we speak.


Your source? Don't worry, I know it lol

------
This guy would post 7/24 about it but seems, it's a big deal only for Pakistani's 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1175497368780890113

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terry5

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253321419338862606
*Gulf News editor in Dubai receives threats from BJP’s IT cell and verified accounts*

An Indian journalist working with Gulf News at Dubai, has been threatened that his passport would be impounded and he would be arrested as and when he returned to India. His crime? He had apparently written reports exposing Islamophobic social media posts by Indian expatriates working in UAE and Gulf countries. The reports had led in some cases to police action and some of the Indian expatriates had been sacked.

Mazhar Farooqui, Features Editor looking after Special Reports, claims he was inundated with abusive and threatening messages forwarded to his mail, on WhatsApp, on Facebook Messenger and on Twitter. He also claimed that while some of the accounts have been deactivated and some tweets deleted, several threats were issued from verified accounts and by people followed by the Indian Prime Minister.

The threats were explicit and some of them read:

· You are being closely watched by security agencies here; your future liberty in India is uncertain. U may have to go to jail if you return here.

· Is ki family kahan rahti hai ? Should be picked up. Passport should be cancelled

· You are on our list too. Along with your daughters.

Messages were also sent to authorities and police in Dubai, asking whether they had carried out a thorough background check on Farooqui, who, they said, was a Shia Muslim from Lucknow and was working secretly for Iran.

Asked to comment, Farooqui told NH, “Well, it’s like a pandemic — I have got nearly 5,000 messages via email, FB messenger, Instagram, WhatsApp from hundreds of such people. . That said, many have deactivated their accounts or deleted their posts fearing action.”

“In the midst of all this, BJP’s IT cell has launched a relentless, malicious campaign against me on Twitter. People with verified account and many followed by the PM are abusing me and threatening to revoke my passport and harm me and my daughters. They have even posted their pix on social media…”.

Farooqui had worked for Hindustan Times in Lucknow before moving to Gulf News in Dubai. Recipient of several awards for his investigative reports, Farooqui finds himself in the crosshair of BJP’s IT Cell, possibly because he had exposed several cases of fraud by Indian businessmen. He had also busted a job racket by an India based agency, which allegedly charged a hefty fees for arranging fake job interviews in the Gulf.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253374254491619329

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Taimoor Khan

IAF Meteor missile said:


> None of them are servong Arab government officials.



I dont know who these Arabs are but your Indian Ambassador in UAE, it seems has been debriefed , and he tweeted about Indian living in UAE to STFU and behave, ofcourse in diplomatic lingo.



Politico said:


> You Indians are shameless. Can't you let the Pakistanis have a bit of fun at least without exposing them?



We have no dog in this fight. Its between you rat-Indians and Arabs. It was not our member of parliament who claimed that arab women never have orgasm. We are just enjoying the show with our popcorns 

Btw, your rat-Indian ambassador to UAE tweeted about the Indians living in UAE to behave, I take his account is also run by Pakistani/ISI ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Passionaire



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Politico

Taimoor Khan said:


> I dont know who these Arabs are but your Indian Ambassador in UAE, it seems has been debriefed , and he tweeted about Indian living in UAE to STFU and behave, ofcourse in diplomatic lingo.
> 
> 
> 
> We have no dog in this fight. Its between you rat-Indians and Arabs. It was not our member of parliament who claimed that arab women never have orgasm. We are just enjoying the show with our popcorns
> 
> Btw, your rat-Indian ambassador to UAE tweeted about the Indians living in UAE to behave, I take his account is also run by Pakistani/ISI ?



Why are Indians and Pakistanis such dimwits. Just got booted and banned off some Indian forum for objecting to the filthy language they use against Pakistanis. And here you are doing the same..I guess it makes you inferior forum members feel superior when you bully online.

On topic. It does involve the Pakistanis. They are the ones creating false Twitter accounts in the names of Arabs and Arab princesses posting crap about the rat Indians. I mean like really. The Pakistanis have taken their dream of being Arabs to a new level; not accepting their position as second class citizens to the Arabs and no better than the rat Indians therefore making then rat Pakistanis.



Passionaire said:


> View attachment 626734
> 
> 
> View attachment 626739



I guess that nobody cared to tell you yet


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Well Indian hate against Arabs and Mecca / Kaba is widely viewable on social Media platform
the stuff / images of beatup of Muslims in India is a reflection of the new reality in Hindutva Land

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## secular.muslim

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> Calling it a revolt is going too far but it should not be news that Arab governments and the Arab people (street) do not tolerate people who spit in the same bowl that they eat from. In other words people who live in the GCC yet abuse Arab hospitality while insulting Islam, Muslims and Arabs in the process.
> 
> Arresting/deporting such troublemakers, Indian or non-Indian, is an obligation and for instance Pakistani brothers living in the GCC and noticing illegal behavior from say Indians, should be reporting it to the authorities and they will deal with the problem very effectively.
> 
> Unfortunately the UAE has not always been active enough in combating such behavior from various expat communities.
> 
> 
> 
> Not only Hindu extremists. If you ask me this should include everyone that is visibly hostile/spreading hatred against Islam, Muslims and Arabs. This insane hatred is not solely limited to Indian Hindus. It is even found in people of a Muslim background.



The current level of hatred and bigotry towards Muslims and Islamic symbols in India is astonishing.

Unlike the Neo Nazis and the rest of the right wingers else where, what makes this breed different is, even though they hate Islam and Muslims hysterically, tyey have absolutely no shame to beg, kneel or mutate into any form to get their things done or for some economic benefits.

Well, I'm talking about only right wing Hindus, but again, they constitute the vast majority of Indian Hindus now, unfortunately. And NO, their hatred is not just against Muslims of India. Just check thier journals and articles, you can find out that they support, adore Israel just because they are anti Muslim.
The same applies to other neo nazis from Europe as well. RSS is not hiding this, just doing a google can get you all the info needed. Even Israelis, I guess, is not as heartless a society as Indian fscists. Because I have not seen an institutionalised culture of rape and looting of Palestinians the way the RSS and affiliated groups are doing with the help of law enforcement agencies against Muslims. We have absolutely no one to turn to for justice. Sad, but true. I guess what they want is to push us into taking up arms, there by getting an excuse to start the pogorom under the pretext of "terrorism". Because I have seen these logic applied to Muslims who fled India to GCC fearing reprisals for sometimes merely defending their kith and kin in a RSS sponsored riot. They will just make the request for extradition to the concerned government in the category of a wanted terrorist.

Some of the discriminations and tactics of govt of India is below.

Though Muslims were systematically murdered, looted, raped in the recent (Feb 2020) Delhi pogrom, the LEA (Law enforcement Agencies) are deliberately targetting Muslims again. No Hindu rioter has been arrested or harassed.
And this is the case in all anti Muslim riots happened through out the history of independent India, even during Congress rule. But after Modi came to power, it has become so wide spread and can be carried out with total impunity.


https://foreignpolicy.com/2020/03/02/india-muslims-delhi-riots-danger/
https://time.com/5794354/delhi-riots-muslims-india/
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...ts-face-bogus-charges-of-inciting-delhi-riots
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/12/world/asia/india-police-muslims.html
https://caravanmagazine.in/conflict...east-muslim-arrests-riots-police-crime-branch

Muslims are systematically targeted by mob violence in the name of cow protection. The accused are almost in all cases let go scot-free. You also have to understand, these are only the reported ones. There are 10 times more cases which go unreported due to fear of reprisals.

https://www.thequint.com/videos/documentaries/mob-lynching-cow-vigilantism-india-gau-raksha

https://www.nationalheraldindia.com/india/hapur-court-grants-bail-to-lynching-accused

https://www.outlookindia.com/websit...hing-case-6-of-13-accused-granted-bail/343951

https://www.hindustantimes.com/indi...eed-on-bail/story-P2UIDa9tbNIALvTTgQp53K.html


And recently, the government along with right wing groups have been accusing Muslims of spreading Corona virus. The reason they are saying this for is, that the Tableeghi Jammat conference in Delhi. But yoiu have to note that it was before the lock down started, and there are countless Hindu festivals with 10s of thousands of people being attended at the same time with no repercussions. So it is just a convenient way of scapegoating Muslims.

https://foreignpolicy.com/2020/04/22/india-muslims-coronavirus-scapegoat-modi-hindu-nationalism/

https://gulfnews.com/world/asia/ind...pandemic-and-hounding-muslims-1.1587569922913

https://edition.cnn.com/2020/04/23/asia/india-coronavirus-muslim-targeted-intl-hnk/index.html


Even the hospitals are discriminating

https://english.alarabiya.net/en/co...-separate-wards-for-Muslim-and-Hindu-patients

https://www.businesstoday.in/latest...ospital-segregates-patients/story/401065.html

https://www.catholicnewsagency.com/...ous-segregation-of-coronavirus-patients-52825

And some altogether turn them away

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...uslims-rejected-indian-hospital-a9474161.html


No jobs for Muslims

https://www.firstpost.com/india/no-...ts-no-surprise-in-pm-modis-india-2257594.html
https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2017...denied-job-wearing-hijab-171116112939624.html
https://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/f...as-hindus-india-jobs-2013129134443863250.html

Even, Muslims are denied jobs in many Hindu owned companies in GCC.

https://gulfnews.com/uae/coronaviru...trouble-over-islamophobic-messages-1.70818204


Some more references

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Violence_against_Muslims_in_India

https://www.hrw.org/tag/gujarat-riots

https://minorityrights.org/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/MRG_Rep_India_Jun17-2.pdf





in short, Muslims of India is systematically subjected to violence, discriminated in all walks of life and also is carefully branded as extremists and religious fanatics with the state's help. The "Wahhabi" story is part of it.


Now, what can be done against this ?


Influential Muslim governments make sure to take this up at government level. This was once done by none other than President Obama when he visited India. Because the number of Muslims in India is second to Indonesia.

Under NO circumstances, support an armed struggle. Instead, encourage for a political upheaval of Muslims who largely depends on secular parties

Reserve jobs for Muslims from India in GCC. Just doing an audit in Hindu owned / Managed companies you can find out they hardly employ any Muslims, where as Muslim owned companies almost never discriminate.

Link trade deals with stable political environment in India. Because eventually the investment will go down the drain if the country is in turmoil.



I will edit / add as and when time permits.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pandora

Just wait till economies start to recover then same Arabs will be preaching that this is an internal affair of India. This change of mindset has more to do with their economic situation than change of Arab hearts. Pakistan should be on watch out as well as the economic situation worsens Gulf Arabs will be throwing tantrums all over the place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253382091837976577

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terry5



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zibago

They just found out who Indians are

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terry5

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253450609195233280
*Now, Muslim Villagers Denied Access to Water; Jharkhand Video Goes Viral*
April 23, 2020
0




Representational image.
*Clarion India*

*NEW DELHI –* A video clip showing Muslim residents being denied access to a tube well of drinking water in a Jharakhand village has gone viral on social media platforms.

The caption of the video, which was uploaded by a Facebook page called Kashish News on April 19, says the incident happened in a village in Ranchi, the capital of Jharkhand, just three km away from the residence of the state chief minister.

In the video, a woman wearing a headscarf says some people removed the tube from the well to render it dysfunctional. The visibly angry woman says they are facing difficulty in fetching drinking water. She asks, “What kind of rule is this to stop us from getting water from a tube well which is a public property?”

She asserts everyone has the right to fetch water from the tube well.

The incident came at a time when a resurgent wave of Islamophobia has gripped India. Everyday reports of hate crimes against Muslims come to the fore. This is the result of a vilification campaign systematically carried out by a large section of mainstream and social media against Tablighi Jamaat after their Nizamuddin Markaz in New Delhi emerged one of the Coronavirus clusters.

In several instances people associated with Tablighi Jamaat have been subjected to violence both by mobs and police. Muslim labourers and vegetable vendors have been attacked or openly discriminated against over the rumours that Muslims are spreading Coronavirus.

https://twitter.com/imMAK02/status/1252940335824551938

This video is from Ranchi, Jharkhand.

Local Muslims allege that other people accused them of spreading Corona,they dismantled Handpump so that Muslims can't get water. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1252940335824551938


A Muslim villager says, “Our sisters used to fetch water from the tube well. People from all communities used to get water from there, but someone has started this rumour that Coronavirus will spread if Muslims were allowed to use the tube well. After this, some people removed the tube from the well,” says in the video.
“These are hot days and Ramzan (the Muslim holy month of fasting) is also approaching,” the woman says to stress the gravity of the situation. She affirms, “Everyone needs water,”

There is anger among the Muslims of the village over the incident. The man in the video says, “We are very angry”. He blames it on some anti-social elements trying to disturb communal harmony. “We are observing lockdown by staying in our homes, but now are facing difficulties due to denial of access to water,” he laments.

The woman says they have not yet raised the issue with the authorities. If people “want to deny them access to tube well, so be it. Allah will arrange it for us from somewhere,” she asserts with confidence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shah_G

Dash said:


> Extremist Muslims are way too civilised in europe. Guess what? So the whole point of civilised or not falls flat.


Wtf are you talking about jahil, read the title this thread is about Extremist Hindus in UAE. Don’t divert the focus onto Muslims when you’re caught with your pants down. Sucker!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terry5

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253619826192461824

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dash

Shah_G said:


> Wtf are you talking about jahil, read the title this thread is about Extremist Hindus in UAE. Don’t divert the focus onto Muslims when you’re caught with your pants down. Sucker!



Yes, I know its about extremist Hindus in Gulf Chutiye. Like I said, extremist Hindus in Gulf are blowing up mosques and stabbing people just like extremist Muslims in West and Pacific rim.


----------



## Shah_G

Dash said:


> Yes, I know its about extremist Hindus in Gulf Chutiye. Like I said, extremist Hindus in Gulf are blowing up mosques and stabbing people just like extremist Muslims in West and Pacific rim.



Apni okaat mein Rah Gandhi nali kay keray. Atleast Muslims speaks out against extremists Muslims and takes action against them like Pak army did instead of giving them office in prime minister house. bhosdike idhar tera baap beta hai. Now I ain’t gonna drop low to your level ab janhan hai wahi rah warna Teri maa bhen aik ho jaye gi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mughal-Prince

aryadravida said:


> Apart from that UAE princess account ,we have no way of knowing the authenticity of other accounts.
> There are so many fake arounds created by pakistanis these days.



Once the GPL begins you will come to know the authenticity of those accounts.


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Politico said:


> Why are Indians and Pakistanis such dimwits. Just got booted and banned off some Indian forum for objecting to the filthy language they use against Pakistanis. And here you are doing the same..I guess it makes you inferior forum members feel superior when you bully online.
> 
> On topic. It does involve the Pakistanis. They are the ones creating false Twitter accounts in the names of Arabs and Arab princesses posting crap about the rat Indians. I mean like really. The Pakistanis have taken their dream of being Arabs to a new level; not accepting their position as second class citizens to the Arabs and no better than the rat Indians therefore making then rat Pakistanis.




And with regards to some tweeter accounts, ofcourse idiots like you will not comprehend that its a very old tactic of Indian establishment to create these petty diversionary tactics in their wisdom to reflect the blame towards Pakistan. So tell me sunshine, you being as a female, that Indian Hindu terrorist parliamentarian who spoke filth about the Arab women, is he still member of parliament in India and what punitive action has been taken against him? Don't talk BS and beat around the bush, tell us what you government in India is doing to stop the bigotry and curbing of Hindu terrorism?

Lastly, we don't give monkeys to Arab or any other nation. We are Pakistanis and damn proud of it. Since it is not getting through your thick head that its a issue between you rat-Indians and Arab, we have no dog in this fight. However, we will highlight the ills, the bigotry, the state sponsored terrorism by your Indian state on all forums, as a matter of fact and ofcourse you being our mortal enemy. Do not expect any respite in this regard. Enjoy!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dash

Shah_G said:


> Apni okaat mein Rah Gandhi nali kay keray. Atleast Muslims speaks out against extremists Muslims and takes action against them like Pak army did instead of giving them office in prime minister house. bhosdike idhar tera baap beta hai. Now I ain’t gonna drop low to your level ab janhan hai wahi rah warna Teri maa bhen aik ho jaye gi.



Chal karte hein. Start kar


----------



## bsruzm

Passionaire said:


> View attachment 626734
> 
> 
> View attachment 626739


Where are the men of kingdom? Or Emirates?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Politico said:


> A donkey Pakistani will never understand that the Arabs were not the authors of most of those tweets. Glad that you regard the Indians as your mortal enemies. From what I observe, they regard you Pakistanis as pests to be killed whenever you come across visa free. Anyways ...rats and donkeys don't bother me



What I am saying is, excerise those dormant brain cells and understand what I have already mentioned, this is an old tactic by Indian establishment where they themselves create so called Pakistani accounts to divert the attention on real issue at hand. Its nothing new, we have seen it many times in past. besides, there are many Arab intellectuals who are raising this bigotry and terrorism of your beloved Hindutva India. How thick you have to be not to acknowledge this. Just browse through this vary thread rather wasting my time!

Feeling is mutual, you sewer rats of Indian slums inbreeding subhuman lot, over one billion trash of humanity (if one can call you humans considering your animalistic behaviours), we Pakistanis are doing the rest of humanity a massive favour by keeping your mongrels at bay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

terry5 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253450609195233280
> *Now, Muslim Villagers Denied Access to Water; Jharkhand Video Goes Viral*
> April 23, 2020
> 0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Representational image.
> *Clarion India*
> 
> *NEW DELHI –* A video clip showing Muslim residents being denied access to a tube well of drinking water in a Jharakhand village has gone viral on social media platforms.
> 
> The caption of the video, which was uploaded by a Facebook page called Kashish News on April 19, says the incident happened in a village in Ranchi, the capital of Jharkhand, just three km away from the residence of the state chief minister.
> 
> In the video, a woman wearing a headscarf says some people removed the tube from the well to render it dysfunctional. The visibly angry woman says they are facing difficulty in fetching drinking water. She asks, “What kind of rule is this to stop us from getting water from a tube well which is a public property?”
> 
> She asserts everyone has the right to fetch water from the tube well.
> 
> The incident came at a time when a resurgent wave of Islamophobia has gripped India. Everyday reports of hate crimes against Muslims come to the fore. This is the result of a vilification campaign systematically carried out by a large section of mainstream and social media against Tablighi Jamaat after their Nizamuddin Markaz in New Delhi emerged one of the Coronavirus clusters.
> 
> In several instances people associated with Tablighi Jamaat have been subjected to violence both by mobs and police. Muslim labourers and vegetable vendors have been attacked or openly discriminated against over the rumours that Muslims are spreading Coronavirus.
> 
> 
> This video is from Ranchi, Jharkhand.
> 
> Local Muslims allege that other people accused them of spreading Corona,they dismantled Handpump so that Muslims can't get water.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1252940335824551938
> 
> 
> A Muslim villager says, “Our sisters used to fetch water from the tube well. People from all communities used to get water from there, but someone has started this rumour that Coronavirus will spread if Muslims were allowed to use the tube well. After this, some people removed the tube from the well,” says in the video.
> “These are hot days and Ramzan (the Muslim holy month of fasting) is also approaching,” the woman says to stress the gravity of the situation. She affirms, “Everyone needs water,”
> 
> There is anger among the Muslims of the village over the incident. The man in the video says, “We are very angry”. He blames it on some anti-social elements trying to disturb communal harmony. “We are observing lockdown by staying in our homes, but now are facing difficulties due to denial of access to water,” he laments.
> 
> The woman says they have not yet raised the issue with the authorities. If people “want to deny them access to tube well, so be it. Allah will arrange it for us from somewhere,” she asserts with confidence.
> 
> View attachment 626745


Speechless. Bstard hindustanis are depriving families of water. Indian Muslims actually need liberating. Their women and children have been made to suffer by this illegitimate nation and whatever wrath of man or God befalls India will have been brought on by hindutva itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Politico

Taimoor Khan said:


> Hey Rat-indian. that why I am saying, excerise those dormant brain cells and understand what I have already mentioned, this is an old tactic by Indian establishment where they themselves create so called Pakistani accounts to divert the attention on real issue at hand. Its nothing new, we have seen it many times in past. besides, there are many Arab intellectuals who are raising this bigotry and terrorism of your beloved Hindutva India. How thick you have to be not to acknowledge this. Just browse through this vary thread rather wasting my time!
> 
> Feeling is mutual, you sewer rats of Indian slums inbreeding subhuman lot, over one billion trash of humanity (if one can call you humans considering your animalistic behaviours), we Pakistanis are doing the rest of humanity a massive favour by keeping your mongrels at bay.



If you've convinced yourself of your stupid argument then that ought to be adequate for you. The rest of humanity already formulated their views on Pakistanis so let's not go into who keeps who at bay. As for the remainder of your post, typical ramblings of a frustrated Pak8stani male which isn't worth responding to. Now get lost


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Politico said:


> A donkey Pakistani will never understand that the Arabs were not the authors of most of those tweets. Glad that you regard the Indians as your mortal enemies. From what I observe, they regard you Pakistanis as pests to be killed whenever you come across visa free. Anyways ...rats and donkeys don't bother me


Seriously, why do you open your mouth ever? Indians know you're their tool and nothing else - they banned you from their forum today but next time they'll throw you under a bus for your excessive fake "loyalty" to them - look what they're saying about Tarek Fatah as we speak.

There is no need for you to keep trying to prove your misplaced loyalty with these bizarrely excessive rants targeting Pakistan. We all know your situation already, as do the Indians you try so desperately to impress - you're doing precisely what Jinnah warned people like you would do. By all means, rant at Pakistanis if you need to take screenshots to prove your loyalties to your in-laws. It doesn't bother us.

One thing to conclude though is that it is a complete waste of your time. When the time comes, you're just a Muslim to them and worse still - a Pakistani. Your outcome will be the same with Indians, whether you rant against Pakistan to impress them or not.

You probably hate having that pointed out to you, but what to do? I'm just relaying the truth.

Honestly, take a break from chatting garbage and reflect on these matters for your own benefit.



Taimoor Khan said:


> Nice, so you rat-Indian got banned from your own Indian forum! Lovely. You should be thankful to us Pakistanis that you as an Indian allowed to write your diatribes here on our forum and tolerated!
> 
> And with regards to some tweeter accounts, ofcourse idiots like you will not comprehend that its a very old tactic of Indian establishment to create these petty diversionary tactics in their wisdom to reflect the blame towards Pakistan. So tell me sunshine, you being as a female, that Indian Hindu terrorist parliamentarian who spoke filth about the Arab women, is he still member of parliament in India and what punitive action has been taken against him? Don't talk BS and beat around the bush, tell us what you government in India is doing to stop the bigotry and curbing of Hindu terrorism?
> 
> Lastly, we don't give monkeys to Arab or any other nation. We are Pakistanis and damn proud of it. Since it is not getting through your thick head that its a issue between you rat-Indians and Arab, we have no dog in this fight. However, we will highlight the ills, the bigotry, the state sponsored terrorism by your Indian state on all forums, as a matter of fact and ofcourse you being our mortal enemy. Do not expect any respite in this regard. Enjoy!


We're Pakistanis. We do what we want.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Politico said:


> If you've convinced yourself of your stupid argument then that ought to be adequate for you. The rest of humanity already formulated their views on Pakistanis so let's not go into who keeps who at bay. As for the remainder of your post, typical ramblings of a frustrated Pak8stani male which isn't worth responding to. Now get lost



Who is "rest of humanity"? LOL. You are not the first of rat-Indian speaking on behalf of the "rest of the world". Pathetic self concocted delusions of importance and relevance  .

Consider yourself lucky, normally I keep a million miles distance from super ugly and smelly Indian females. 



masterchief_mirza said:


> Seriously, why do you open your mouth ever? Indians know you're their tool and nothing else - they banned you from their forum today but next time they'll throw you under a bus for your excessive fake "loyalty" to them - look what they're saying about Tarek Fatah as we speak.
> 
> There is no need for you to keep trying to prove your misplaced loyalty with these bizarrely excessive rants targeting Pakistan. We all know your situation already, as do the Indians you try so desperately to impress - you're doing precisely what Jinnah warned people like you would do. By all means, rant at Pakistanis if you need to take screenshots to prove your loyalties to your in-laws. It doesn't bother us.
> 
> One thing to conclude though is that it is a complete waste of your time. When the time comes, you're just a Muslim to them and worse still - a Pakistani. Your outcome will be the same with Indians, whether you rant against Pakistan to impress them or not.
> 
> You probably hate having that pointed out to you, but what to do? I'm just relaying the truth.
> 
> Honestly, take a break from chatting garbage and reflect on these matters for your own benefit.
> 
> 
> We're Pakistanis. We do what we want.





I am more or less convinced that Modi and his gang came as a AZAB of Allah on these buffons who call themselves Muslims of India, more loyal then king himself and yet still haven't woken up from their slumber. A very interesting breed I must say. There are however exceptions who have learned the hard way. I know few personally.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Taimoor Khan said:


> Who is "rest of humanity"? LOL. You are not the first of rat-Indian speaking on behalf of the "rest of the world". Pathetic self concocted delusions of importance and relevance  .
> 
> Consider yourself lucky, normally I keep a million miles distance from super ugly and smelly Indian females.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am more or less convinced that Modi and his gang came as a AZAB of Allah on these buffons who call themselves Muslims of India, more loyal then king himself and yet still haven't woken up from their slumber. A very interesting breed I must say. There are however exceptions who have learned the hard way. I know few personally.


All Indian Muslims know the truth by now. Many of them simply remain in denial mode.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rollno21

masterchief_mirza said:


> All Indian Muslims know the truth by now. Many of them simply remain in denial mode.


They are not blind they can see what's happening in their neighborhood and feel they are in a better position than them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terry5

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253681449171070980

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bsruzm

I won't be surprised to read in GCC media that Muslim Beotherhood is trying to cause a rift between Indians and Arabs lol


----------



## Slav Defence

*Mind your language*


----------



## Shantanu_Left

Hey man, looks like it's not going to die down. 

I appeal to my Arab brothers to show concern for the hundreds of thousands of law-abiding citizens of Indian origin. Especially as it's a sacred Ramadan month. They had nothing to do with these fanatics.

But by all means, deport the RSS fanatics unless they express remorse which though will be very unlikely.  Don't punish the rest of us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

bsruzm said:


> Your source? Don't worry, I know it lol
> 
> ------
> This guy would post 7/24 about it but seems, it's a big deal only for Pakistani's
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1175497368780890113



India diplomats are working overt time plus there politicians.
Tweets of Indian foreign minister Dr. Jaishankar are circulating on web, where he's mentioning of his recent contacts with Saudi and Omani counterparts.
Kuwait is at the front line....
This is your news source:
https://www.aa.com.tr/en/asia-pacific/hate-tweets-by-indians-set-twitter-on-fire-in-gulf-/1815574
https://www.siasat.com/kuwaiti-lawyer-seeks-un-intervention-end-islamophobia-ind-1878124/


----------



## koolio

Wow these RSS Sanghis think they can abuse who ever they want, It seems RSS and their affiliates have poisoned the minds of normal decent Hindus, If the Indian Hindus hate so much the Muslim world, why are they working there to earn a bread and a living??


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253925057585274882

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253925807589748736

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Champion_Usmani said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253925057585274882
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253925807589748736


That one-leg-up pose of his though..


----------



## bsruzm

Did KSA and UAE ban any Indian channel yet? They recently banned two Turkish news channels.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Morpheus

Truth is, UAE is just pissed that one of the indian took their $6billion. If india just returns that, all this would go away. Arabs only care about money. They don't care about Muslims or Muslim ummah. Last person to unity the Muslims was King Faisal. After his assassination, everything was lost.

Arabs and indian, same type of people. Just one has the money, other doesn't. Both don't care about Muslims one bit. Its all just money.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1254093359666335748


bsruzm said:


> Did KSA and UAE ban any Indian channel yet? They recently banned two Turkish news channels.


Why? and which Turkish channels?? I mean what reasons KSA officials gave to ban Turkish channels?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

Champion_Usmani said:


> Why? and which Turkish channels?? I mean what reasons KSA officials gave to ban Turkish channels?


Fear or perhaps, no Turkish official humiliated Arabic women.
Saudi Arabia bans access to Turkey's official Anadolu Agency, public broadcaster TRT

Whatever it is, it is off-topic. I posted for your information.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1254242666063245313

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1254227980747968513

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SecularNationalist

Horus said:


> Have the Arabs smelled a rat?
> 
> View attachment 626398
> View attachment 626399
> View attachment 626401
> View attachment 626402
> View attachment 626403
> View attachment 626404
> View attachment 626405
> View attachment 626406
> View attachment 626407
> View attachment 626408
> View attachment 626409
> View attachment 626410


Der ayi durust ayi 
It's time for a tit for tat response. Kick all namak haram Hindu indians from UAE ,that will stop billions of dollars remittances back to India and that will act as strong blow on already weaken Indian economy.
India is nothing without Islam be it inside India,outside India or throughout it's history.
Those who claim India is a Hindu land or bad mouth against Muslims should be shown their true place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1254770126919852032


----------



## Muhammed45




----------



## Saddam Hussein

Indians should behave before the train of Arabization switches lane tracks towards India. Once this happens there is no more reversal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

camelguy said:


> Indians should behave before the train of Arabization switches lane tracks towards India. Once this happens there is no more reversal.


  

I really miss your friendly comments, don't know why you have changed so much.


----------

